# LotR in Rock'n'Roll Music



## thetiredorbit (Sep 20, 2005)

Hello all,

Nice to meet you all. I've been a Tolkien fan since 1990, when I was thirteen, and semi-removed from reality due to my mental investment in these books. 

Anyway, I always really enjoyed how a lot of my favorite bands would infuse Tolkien themes into their songs. Like Led Zeppelin and Rush, et al. 

Well, last year a friend and I decided to take it to the extreme ourselves, to the point of being silly, I suppose, and we ended up with a low budget CD release. The first permanent record of my existence, and it's all me singing about elves and wizards... Nice!

We decided to put the CD's up on CDBaby and send all profits to the American Red Cross for the Hurricane Katrina relief effort. Only eight dollars, postage-paid!

Here is the link to it:

Link Removed due to TTF advertising policy

Gothmog

Check out the samples of "Behold! An Elf!", "Sailor of the Sky" and "Hrum Hoom" for our stuff at its best!

So if you would like to experience some LotR-inflected rock'n'roll, courtesy of some Richmond Virginia area hipsters copping a lo-fi asthetic, and at the same time help out with the Hurricane Katrina relief, please check it out! 

Apologies for the plug. Thanks!

-Tim Miller.


----------

